# Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Cavs Win 4-2



## remy23

_*Game #1*_

 *VS* 

*Washington Wizards* *(0-0) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (0-0)*

_*Saturday, April 19, 2008*_
*Time:* 9:30am PT, 12:30pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*ESPN's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page* | *Yahoo's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page*

*Wizards close to full strength for playoff series vs. Cavs*​



> *WASHINGTON (AP) —* The Washington Wizards, who lost 225 man-games due to injuries this season, had a full contingent on the floor Thursday for their first practice in preparation for the opening-round playoff series against the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Those taking part included Caron Butler, who sat out the final three games of the regular season with a bruised right knee, DeShawn Stevenson, who has been bothered by a sore back, and Gilbert Arenas, who has been coming off the bench since returning from knee surgery.
> 
> Coach Eddie Jordan said only Arenas will be limited for Game 1 in Cleveland on Saturday.
> 
> “We want to get him off the bench, look at 25 minutes, hopefully it grows to 28 minutes, maybe 30 minutes if he feels good,” Jordan said. “He’ll be a catalyst for us off the bench.”
> 
> Butler, who missed the playoff series last year against the Cavaliers with a hand injury, said he is “banged up a little bit everywhere” but isn’t going to let his aches and pains keep him off the court this time.
> 
> “When I was injured last year, I was still trying to get out on the court,” said Butler, who averaged a team-high 18.7 points against the Cavaliers this season. “I healed up about two weeks too late and now it’s an opportunity to play a little banged up. At the same time, my teammates need me and I know we can get the job done with me out there.”
> 
> Stevenson has engaged recently in some long-distance trash-talking with Cleveland star LeBron James, which began when Stevenson called the Cavaliers “overrated.” Stevenson knows his words will make him a marked man throughout the series.
> 
> “Hopefully I am. I should be,” Stevenson said. “We’ve got to win the series. I feel that it’s our time and somebody has to step up.”
> 
> Asked how will get his body and mind ready for Saturday, Stevenson said: “Just put on highlights of LeBron.”
> 
> Coach Mike Brown gave the Cavaliers the day off Thursday.


No quarters asked and none given. Take no prisoners - go for the kill. The time's come for LeBron James and Cleveland to rain down over the Wizards like the plague. Fans have been asking for quite some time, to see crisper, more disciplined and defined rotations. And it always boils down to one kid from Akron taking his team further than people expected. 

In various forums all around the web, the Cavaliers are the decided underdog. Once again, the popular opinion is not on Cleveland's side, pitting the Cleveland faithful against all others. I wouldn't have it any other way. Go Cavs!


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

If Lebron healthy we win: he started looking better towards the end and now with all the rest and plus no back to backs we should be able to win this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

MUST WIN GAME.

I won't be able to post during this game as I am out of town, but we HAVE to win this game. This game will set the tone for the series.

I don't think we need to win every home game to get the series, but I think we have to come up with this game for confidence and momentum. Lebron always starts off the playoffs with a monster game so if 2-3 other guys step up (Delonte & Z in particular) we have this game for sure. 

Big defensive matchup will be on Butler.


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

no question, MUST WIN game indeed.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Should be a very good game. This Wizards team is the best one you've faced in the past 3 years, so the Cavs better bring it. I really think it's going to come down to which team has guys step up - if LeBron doesn't get support, the Cavs are in deep doo-doo.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

They just said Wally would be starting? That seems like a bad idea. Who is he going to guard? I hope not Butler!


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

I think he is, yes.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Ben Wallace is useless


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

The Wizards have scored well in the paint thus far. 

And I'm a little sick of all the "trash talk" coverage right now.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Haywood is killin Z


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

wtf is wally doing? shoot the better shot


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Gibson needs to knock down his shots. He's been shooting poorly ever since that ankle injury. Lebron's doing a good job early of trying to get his teammates involved, but he will need to be more aggressive here to end the quarter to get some momentum going into the second half.


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

we're writing stuff here?...aight. 

Wally shooting horribly so far. Bad misses. You can tell both teams are a little jittery out there. That's normal though...


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

by the way, I'm not going to get excited even if we get head 10 + pts. With the wiz, the lead can come down in a hurry, they have so many weapons.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Devin Brown


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*



hendrix2430 said:


> we're writing stuff here?...aight.
> 
> Wally shooting horribly so far. Bad misses. You can tell both teams are a little jittery out there. That's normal though...


Wally still looks ****ing nervous: like on that last play he gave up an open 3 and then shot a contested one when the crowd was wondering what he was doing.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

How is that not a ****ing foul?


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Hopefully getting smacked in the face there will wake Lebron up. He's letting the defense dictate to him too much.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Good thing LeBron didn't lose any teeth there.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Come on ****ing make your FT's Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Ridiculous shot by Arenas


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Amazing shot by Arenas to end the quarter.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Low-scoring first quarter, which is good for the tempo.


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

eh what else is new. The opposing team making crazy shots. If only it wasn't the wiz...


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Arenas on fire right now


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Devin Brown is playing like crap


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Get the ball out of Arenas's hands


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

le sigh. I really hope we play a new style next year. Every other team in the NBA can score except for us it seems.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Good move to get the ball into Z


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Just survive the storm: jumpshooting teams will cool down


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Umm ABC: the Wiz are throwing up jumper and jumper they're not going to get FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Nice pass by Wally


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Flop


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Come on AV: Songaila can hit a jumper cover him


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Finally a jumper goes in


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Good move by Wally: there we go


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Wally being aggressive. LOL


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Turn this shyte up, let's go guys! Playing better now...let's kick their arses from now on.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

I can't stand Wallace


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

boobie with the nice lay up


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

lol Stevenson


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Seeing those replays are nuts. LeBron's elevation is otherworldly.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Why did he take boobie out?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Wallace kills the offense


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

****in Wallace can't even get a board


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Z getting in there!!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Ouch. On the replays, it looked like Jamison's elbows hit the ref in the face. Ouch.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Tie game at halftime. Go Cavs!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Haywood always fouls LeBron hard for the last couple years I saw that type of confrontation coming a mile away.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

The third quarter is pretty energetic. LeBron is doing well and the guys are going to Z some in the post trying to get him going too.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Go post in the NBA Playoffs Wiz/Cavs thread yo antisocial Cavs fans!


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Why is this coach playing Wallace?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

The Cavs will have a chance as long as Mike Brown doesn't play Wallace and Wally in the 4th


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Cleveland is down 4 points to begin the 4th quarter. They can't afford to give up any more major runs.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Nice jumper by Varejao. They're sagging off him.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

LeBron James coming up big again. As a Cavalier fan, I've said that line entirely too often. That said, LeBron deserves it every time. You don't just say that just to say it.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

A bad pair of misses at the line there. On the flip side, Washington has used all its time-outs. So the Wizards have to score, steal the ball and rely on Cleveland to call time-outs.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Cleveland wins. Great game. 3 more wins are needed.


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Lebron Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## remy23

*Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*










_*Game #2*_

 *VS* 

*Washington Wizards* *(0-1) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (1-0)*

_*Monday, April 21st, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*ESPN's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page* | *Yahoo's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page*

*LeBron James leads Cavaliers past Wizards in Game 1*​



> *CLEVELAND (AP) —* Round one went to LeBron.
> 
> Determined to make the Wizards swallow their words, LeBron James scored 32 points, making two tough shots in traffic down the stretch as the Cleveland Cavaliers opened the NBA playoffs with an intense 93-86 win over Washington on Saturday.
> 
> Called “overrated” by Washington’s DeShawn Stevenson in the final weeks of the season, James scored 20 points in the second half to lead the defending Eastern Conference champions, who took a 1-0 lead in a best-of-seven series that appears to have a long way to go.
> 
> Game 2 is Monday night.
> 
> James sat out the early part of the fourth quarter to rest a troublesome back. But once he returned to the floor, the superstar forward came through.
> 
> With the score tied 84-84, James knifed his way down the lane and hit a layup between Antawn Jamison and Brendan Haywood with 1:37 remaining. Following a miss by Gilbert Arenas, James powered past Stevenson and dropped a floater with 55 seconds left in the game—and one tick to spare on the 24-second shot clock.
> 
> The Wizards never recovered, and although Daniel Gibson missed a free throw and James misfired on two attempts from the line in the final minute, Washington couldn’t come up with the big shot and scored just two points in the final 4:39.
> 
> Delonte West made four free throws in the final 15.1 seconds to seal Cleveland’s win.
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas added 22 points and 11 rebounds and West finished with 16 points for the Cavaliers, who, unlike the Wizards, stayed quiet in the weeks leading up to the series.
> 
> Arenas scored 24 points in 27 minutes before fouling out with 13 seconds to go. Jamison added 23 and Stevenson had three on 1-of-9 shooting for Washington, which has lost to Cleveland in the opening round the past two seasons.
> 
> These two teams dislike each other, and tempers rose several times as bodies tumbled and toppled all over the floor.
> 
> James missed his first four shots from the field but finished 12-for-19 in 41 minutes. In addition to his tricky back, he had problems with leg cramps in the second half and had to be worked on by Cleveland’s training staff during timeouts.
> 
> Stevenson, who had a miserable shooting series (9-for-46) against Cleveland last year, missed his first eight shots from the field before his 3-pointer from the left corner tied it at 82 with 5:10 remaining.
> 
> Arenas, still working his way back after missing 66 games following knee surgery, scored on a layup to give the Wizards an 84-82 lead—their last.
> 
> James made two free throws to tie it and then did what he almost always does for Cleveland, which entered the fourth down by four.
> 
> With the outcome in doubt, James demanded the ball and was able to get to the rim for the Cavaliers, who staged a league-high 28 fourth-quarter comebacks during the regular season and now have their first of the postseason.
> 
> The Cavs were able to comeback early in the fourth while James was on the baseline resting his back. Ilgauskas scored four points as Cleveland opened the final period with an 8-1 run to take a 73-70 lead.
> 
> Tensions finally boiled over in the final seconds of the first half, when Haywood flattened James with a screen near midcourt.
> 
> James didn’t appreciate the foul or that Haywood stood over him for several seconds after the call. James squirmed through Haywood’s legs to get up and the pair yelled at each other. Cavs coach Mike Brown quickly intervened and Jamison came running as players on both sides pointed fingers and shouted.
> 
> Haywood, Jamison and James were assessed technicals and Szczerbiak’s foul shot tied it 46-all at halftime.
> 
> Before heading to the locker room, James said he hoped things would settle.
> 
> “Both sides need to calm down, including myself,” he said.
> 
> If there were any questions about James’ back, he answered them with a one-handed dunk off an alley-oop pass from Gibson in the second quarter. Streaking down the left side, James cupped Gibson’s lob with his right hand and slammed it in.
> 
> It was obvious from the start that the teams meant business.
> 
> The normal lovefest of hugs and handshakes between players that usually opens any NBA game was replaced by icy stares and coldness at the jump circle. Stevenson and James both stared at the floor as they lined up toe-to-toe before the tip.
> 
> Late in the first quarter, Washington’s Andray Blatche came across the lane and whacked James in the face on a layup. James didn’t get the call, but he returned the contact a few minutes later by delivering an elbow to the big man’s chin.
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> Cavs C Ben Wallace, who normally wears his hair in tight corn rows, let his afro out for Game 1. “I’m a big supporter of the ‘fro coming back for the playoffs,” James said. “I told him I need to see it and I told him my kids needed to see it. He couldn’t say no to my kids.” … The Wizards were swept by Cleveland last season and have now lost seven straight playoff games to the Cavs. … Cleveland is only 7-17 in series openers.


Cleveland held serve under what was a close, exciting, highly contested game. Now they have to do it all over again. Cleveland might look into playing West/Gibson alongside LeBron in extended minutes if the small guard duo contributes. If the Wally/Brown duo struggles, go small (or mix and match). 

Go Cavs!


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Ben Wallace needs to be benched unless he can do something to keep Jamison off the glass and from getting so many easy shots. That's the one matchup that the Wiz really killed us on


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

Man I about had a heart attack watching Ben Wallace out there so much. Why he plays so much more than Joe Smith boggles my mind. 

Even worse Coach Brown had Wallace/AV out there together several times in this game. 

Nonetheless good Cavs style ball game. Keep it close and let Lebron do his thing down the stretch.

One REALLY important thing that happened in this game was Lebron going OFF THE BALL in the last few plays down the stretch. The Wiz were doubling him at halfcourt making him give the ball up and everyone else was choking up. But by letting Boobie handle the ball and bringing Lebron off screens he got two open drives late.

We need to do ALOT more of that. Also I was happy with how many mins Gibson played. I feel comfortable with him out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Pioneer10 said:


> Ben Wallace needs to be benched unless he can do something to keep Jamison off the glass and from getting so many easy shots. That's the one matchup that the Wiz really killed us on


I agree. Joe Smith needs to play more. Ben can spot start in the 1st/3rd, he makes some nice defensive plays, but Jamison tore him up and we can't score with him out there. 

Andy isn't much better on offense but at least he rebounds better


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/19/2008*

I like the Gibson-West backcourt.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

well I had a really nice post (larry hughes for retirement) but then realized it was under DQ for 3 sign name...

screw his picture and go Cavs ;-)


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

^ rofl


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

I suggest we need a new name for Larry Hughes for Retirement. LBJ to Big Ben for the Blown Dunk perhaps?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Almost game time!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

I hate how Stevenson does that thing with his hands when he scores. Annoying as hell

Wallace gets swatted early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Jamison gets in early for another offensive reb

Cavs look like **** early on offense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

LBJ just crossed up Stevenson REAL BAD


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

What the hell is our offense doing?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Nice pass from Delonte to Ben inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Good hard foul by Wallace. 

Wally is gonna have to step it up defensively


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

There you go Ben!!!


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Z is awesome.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

My god we have the worst offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wally knocks down the open look


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Brandname said:


> My god we have the worst offense.


Every possession is an adventure. 

How we ever end up giving Ben Wallace an iso look in the post is beyond me

Lebron James NEVER posts up, why is he always out near half-court? It's just dumb


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Every possession is an adventure.
> 
> How we ever end up giving Ben Wallace an iso look in the post is beyond me
> 
> Lebron James NEVER posts up, why is he always out near half-court? It's just dumb


It's clear that nobody knows where to go out there. These are all veterans -- you have to think that it's a problem with the coach.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

I like this lineup. 4 Players from our previous core + Wally

Take Z out and exchange him with Joe Smith as your next sub


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

LOL @ the little push from Gilbert


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wiz seem like they're getting frustrated.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wiz are playing really aggressive defensively but by trying to play that way we are gonna get alot of FT's

Need to start converting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

God damn Jamison is KILLING us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Whooooo great drive by the KIng


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Nice Wally steps into the 3


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Arenas flopped big time on that Wally post-up

Refs have to be smart enough not to fall for that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

I do like the idea of attacking Gilbert on defense though


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Arenas flopped big time on that Wally post-up
> 
> Refs have to be smart enough not to fall for that


Even though Wally got called for the foul, I like seeing that aggressiveness in him. He's a decent sized guy and should some of that size every now and then.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Lebron playing a real intelligent game in the 1st so far


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Great finish by James.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Lebron near perfect in this 1st qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Ehh first bad play of the qtr by Lebron there. Not a great shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Playoff Lebron is SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

What a pass by Lebron and then nice defense at the buzzer. You're a real man, James.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Haywood just abused Z. Ouch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Damn it Joe Smith missed 2 easy shots

We have to convert on those


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Cavs in another one of those droughts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Nice shot by Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Jamison is just abusing us. I'm really getting tired of it


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Great shot by Boobie there. I love it.

LOL At them playing Soulja Boy as part of the production's musical selection.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Jamison again with an offensive board


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Cavs make a run here, they can take over this game. Wiz look deflated


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wow. That no-call sequence was wild.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wait a minute how is that not a foul on Blatche throwing Devin Brown away?


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wait a minute how is that not a foul on Blatche throwing Devin Brown away?


Hey, if this truly goes both ways and LeBron can administer *The Charge™* and Z can throw out *The Shoulder™*, then bring it on. All things considered equal, Cleveland would be the favorites in that type of game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Lebron has to do something with his FT's.

He is giving up so many pts on the FT line. I don't care if his jumper never improves, if he could at least start knocking down 85% of his FT's - He'd average like 40 a game


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

The Cavs are up 13 points at halftime (53-40).


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Gibson an absurd +19 , wally +15. Lebron playing amazing. This production from gibson and wally makes us a deadly team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Great move by Z there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wally playing some GREAT ball! Amazing


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Nice pass to Wally there.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Cleveland is steady racking up those "hockey assists."


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wiz are close to folding. Make a run here this game is over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

LOL @ Lebron taunting STEVENSON!!!!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Stevenson? Come on man. 

That is why LeBron answered right back on you. Cut that crap out man.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Ben with the jam!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Haywood again. Hahahhahaha Yeah man. 

I say on the very next play, run at straight at Haywood. Put him on the spot, put up or shut up time.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

They tossed Haywood out of the game. See yah, mon ami.


----------



## MRedd22

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Lmao at Haywood


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

This game is OVA!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Go Cavs! Keep playing hard.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

up 23 goin into the 4th, feels good


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Gibson is draining shots like mad. My goodness.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Wizards coaches and players adopted the wrong mentality for this series they tried getting overly physical and thats not their team identity, it took their focus off of their execution offensively.

Secondly they ought to forget their junk defenses against Lebron they can't stop him no matter what they do they might as well man up and try containing the other guys. 

Lebron may go off for 40-50 but you can win despite it. But if he's getting 30+ and everyone else is scoring they have no shot.

I think the Wizards will go home and win and take this series.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

Jones with the salt in the wound in giving the final blow. Cleveland wins by 30 points (116-86).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



jazzy1 said:


> I think the Wizards will go home and win and take this series.


Big statement.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



jazzy1 said:


> I think the Wizards will go home and win and take this series.


Interesting. I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*

All and all a great win but as pointed out by others this team has shown no heart on the road. It wasn't too long ago that the Chicago debacle happened.

Hopefully, since everyone seems a lot healthier (Boobie and Lebron in particular) this team can truly turn the corner but they'll have to prove it on the road.


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Pioneer10 said:


> All and all a great win but as pointed out by others this team has shown no heart on the road. It wasn't too long ago that the Chicago debacle happened.
> 
> Hopefully, since everyone seems a lot healthier (Boobie and Lebron in particular) this team can truly turn the corner but they'll have to prove it on the road.


That being said have we seen a blowup with such massive proportion or execution on the offensive and defensive side like today? It seemed like all our pistons were hitting. As I have said all season.. we can't miss open shots all season =). SWEEP. Gibson and wally were en fuego this game, joe smith and av played amazing and ben contributed. I dont even address lebron because he is far and away the best player in the game.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



> "They're trying to play physical. They're sending double and triple teams. They're trying to get me out of my comfort zone. They're trying to get me to the point where I am frustrated," James said. "I'm mentally prepared as the leader of our team. We're here to win a series; we're not here to talk."


Holy crap I love that quote.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*










_*Game #3*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-0) @* *Washington Wizards** (0-2)*

_*Thursday, April 24, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.










*HEAD COACHES*


*ESPN's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page* | *Yahoo's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page*​


> *James scores 30 as Cavaliers beat up Wizards 116-86*​
> *CLEVELAND (AP) —* The Cleveland Cavaliers’ extreme makeover is complete.
> 
> For more than two months since a colossal trade dismantled the defending Eastern Conference champions, Cleveland has waited for the game where its team of mixed parts and new faces finally molded into a legitimate NBA title contender.
> 
> It happened.
> 
> Maybe Gilbert Arenas was talking about some other Cavaliers a few weeks back. The team he faced Monday night doesn’t look so beatable.
> 
> LeBron James scored 30 points, Zydrunas Ilgauskas added 16, and the Cavs played their best game since the Feb. 21 megatrade, blowing out the Washington Wizards 116-86 to take a 2-0 lead in an opening-round playoff series oozing with bad blood.
> 
> The 30-point margin of victory was the largest in Cleveland’s 112-game postseason history, and the Cavaliers’ performance was perhaps their finest 48 minutes since November.
> 
> “We are playing the champs,” Wizards coach Eddie Jordan said. “I know they changed their team. But they still have the same coaching staff, the monster player and he’s taking over the series.”
> 
> James was scary all right.
> 
> He scored 14 points in the third quarter when the Cavs opened a 25-point lead over the Wizards, whose defensive scheme coming into their third series in as many years with Cleveland was to slow the superstar by roughing him up with hard, clean fouls.
> 
> It may be time for Plan B.
> 
> The Wizards hardly bothered James, who finished with 12 assists and nine rebounds, barely missing his third career postseason triple-double. James went to the bench with 6:12 left. At that point, the Cavaliers were leading by 24 points and coach Mike Brown inserted seldom-used reserves Dwayne Jones and Damon Jones.
> 
> With his team up by 15 at halftime, Brown began reminding his team about the importance of staying aggressive. He only got in a few words.
> 
> “I didn’t say anything,” Brown said. “LeBron James did. LeBron started talking, I just left and the guys just followed his lead.”
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak added 15 points for the Cavs, who have struggled with injuries and inconsistency since GM Danny Ferry dealt half his roster at the trading deadline. With Cleveland staggering, Arenas called out the Cavs, saying “I think everybody wants Cleveland in that first round” and “We don’t think they can beat us in the playoffs three years straight.”
> 
> Those comments followed Wizards forward DeShawn Stevenson calling James “overrated.”
> 
> Washington is eating its words.
> 
> The Wizards have lost eight straight playoff games to Cleveland, and they’ll have to figure out something before Thursday night’s Game 3 in Washington or they’ll be heading off on summer vacation, again courtesy of the Cavs.
> 
> Arenas went 2-for-10 from the field and Caron Butler and Antawn Jamison were both 4-of-13 as the Wizards’ Big Three combined for 28 points. The trio spent much of the fourth quarter sitting and thinking about what happened and the task ahead.
> 
> “For us to come out undisciplined and unfocused was real disappointing,” Jamison said.
> 
> Despite all the trash talk, Jamison insists the Wizards weren’t taking the Cavs lightly.
> 
> “We didn’t underestimate anybody,” he said. “We know this is a very special team. They didn’t play well in the last month of the regular season, but just like any veteran team, when the playoffs get started you’re going to elevate your game.
> 
> “Let’s be honest. Some guys talked. It’s over with. We know this team is capable of not only going past the first round but going past that.”
> 
> James withstood more rough treatment by the Wizards.
> 
> In the third quarter, Washington center Brendan Haywood was ejected for a flagrant foul on James. Haywood didn’t make much of an effort to go for the ball and shoved James hard with both hands as he drove and the All-Star went flying out of bounds.
> 
> “It was scary,” said James, who compared it to when he got undercut as a high school junior and broke his wrist. “I knew it was going to be a tough fall. I bounced up, though.”
> 
> Haywood, who had an altercation with James in Game 1, could face further discipline for the intentional foul. He didn’t speak to the media and was escorted from Quicken Loans Arena by a security guard.
> 
> James didn’t have an opinion on whether Haywood should be suspended.
> 
> “It was not a basketball play in any shape or form,” he said.
> 
> In the first half, Arenas was called for a technical foul and Cleveland’s Anderson Varejao was given a flagrant foul after hitting Washington’s Andray Blatche in the face.
> 
> The Wizards may be acting like bullies, but they insist they don’t want to do anything more than make James work harder.
> 
> “There’s a difference between taking hard fouls and trying to hurt somebody,” Washington’s Antonio Daniels said. “No one in this locker room or that locker room fouls anybody with the intention of hurting him. That’s not the way the NBA is. That’s not the way it’s played. We all get knocked to the floor. That’s playoff basketball. When you drive, you should expect to get hit.”
> 
> The Wizards’ problem in Game 1 was they missed shots the down stretch with a chance to win. They were cold again, but this time it had a lot to do with Cleveland’s defense. Washington shot 38 percent from the field, missed 11 free throws and was outrebounded 49-34 while being outscored 80-50 over the final 30 minutes.
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> The 116 points were the Cavs’ most in a regulation playoff game since May 17, 1992, when they scored 122 against Boston. … In 35 playoff games, James is averaging 27.5 points, 8.0 rebounds and 7.2 assists. … The Cavaliers are 6-0 in series when they win Game 1, including 3-0 against the Wizards. … Washington fell to 2-13 in its last 15 playoff games. … The Wizards are 0-4 in Cleveland this season. The lost to the Cavs on Feb. 22, when Cleveland dressed just eight players one day after its three-team trade with Chicago and Seattle.


Cleveland held serve and now needs to work some road magic. Playing well on the road has eluded Cleveland this season but if the guys keep gelling and raising their game, they ought to take it to Washington. Keep playing physical, keep attacking the basket, and make the Wizards either keep fouling (and trying their physical intimidation) or back down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | 4/21/2008*



Brandname said:


> Holy crap I love that quote.


Our little Lebron James is maturing at the ripe old age of 23 into a grizzled, playoff veteran.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Interesting gam early. You can tell it feels different out there.

Wally is looking decent early on.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

The Wizards are currently ahead. On Cleveland's side of things, they have managed to draw 2 offensive fouls which is nice.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Again, our offense looks like it has no idea what's going on. No movement or direction. Sigh.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Cleveland was down by 9 points when the score was 12-21 and looked like they would be down by double-digits by the end of the quarter (due to the Wizards 11-0) run. But the Cavaliers made a decent stand at the end of the quarter to reduce Washington's lead.

After one quarter of play, Cleveland trails Washington by 4 points (17-21).


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Now the Wizards go up by double-digits. Once again, Cleveland looks awful with James on the bench.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

With Cleveland being down big, it feels like the Magic/Raptors game. At the half, the Magic were down by around 21 and are now down 11. Hopefully Cleveland can have a big 3rd quarter and cut the lead.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Good thing we showed up just to roll over. ****.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Some of our players are real chumps on the roads.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Crap is AV hurt?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*



Pioneer10 said:


> Some of our players are real chumps on the roads.


Some = ALL OF THEM

Frankly this act of Lebron showing up and everyone else sucking is getting old. We need to get another all-star caliber player in here. It's just frustrating to watch. 

Lebron really didn't even play well and he was about 10000x better than anyone else on this squad. 

Z in particular. He's getting days off, so there is no excuse for him. He is our 2nd option scorer, if he is gonna mail it on the road we are ****ed.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Some = ALL OF THEM
> 
> Frankly this act of Lebron showing up and everyone else sucking is getting old. We need to get another all-star caliber player in here. It's just frustrating to watch.
> 
> Lebron really didn't even play well and he was about 10000x better than anyone else on this squad.
> 
> Z in particular. He's getting days off, so there is no excuse for him. He is our 2nd option scorer, if he is gonna mail it on the road we are ****ed.


The team pre-trade was never this bad on the road. I just don't get it as Hughes and Gooden weren't exactly mentally tough.
But how does this team going from playing so good at home and to debacles on the road like Chicago and this Wiz game?

It's just pathetic: has West and Wally and even Boobie played a decent game on the road yet this year? It's not like these guys are green either. I have a feeling it's just we don't have very good players so the road/home thing effects them more (less calls, crowd energizing D etc) but still I don't remember us being us this bad on the road till the trade


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/24/2008*

Who knows with this team. When you really think about it, we have no true reliable 2nd option. 

Z can be great one night and useless another
Wally is completely erratic
Boobie since his injury is not consistent and overall is not a guy you can count on to give you 15-20pts every night

Who else do we got now? Delonte? He has been invisible nearly the whole series. Joe Smith can score but he barely plays and if he is our 2nd option, that is sad. 

I have ZERO confidence with this team on the road.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*










_*Game #4*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-1) @* *Washington Wizards** (1-2)*

_*Sunday, April 27, 2008*_
*Time:* 10:00am PT, 1:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.










*HEAD COACHES*


*ESPN's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page* | *Yahoo's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page*​


> *No question, no rivalry, no problem*​
> *CLEVELAND:* The question made LeBron James smirk. His eyebrows raised and he smirked. As if a bunch of white-shirt-wearing folks with a half-hearted chant had . . . gulp . . . gotten in his head.
> 
> That was what the questioner stated, at least, and James smiled ever so slightly.
> 
> Joe Average Cavs Fan might have been worried about his team after that Game 3 debacle Thursday night in the Verzon Center.
> 
> But had Joe Average Cavs Fan been present at James' news conference late Thursday night he would have left disappointed but not worried.
> 
> Because the last thing James seemed was worried.
> 
> The fun started close to midnight, after James had gotten through talking about how well the Washington Wizards had played and how poorly the Cavs had done.
> 
> Someone brought up the notion of James being ''affected'' by the crowd chanting ''O-ver-ra-ted'' to him.
> 
> Now, this Washington crowd cheers for its team, and it
> wore white T-shirts and all that, but it's hardly among the louder ormore rowdy crowds in sports.
> 
> It's, shall we say, governmental.
> 
> Yes, they make noise.
> 
> Yes, they cheer. But the Roman Coliseum it isn't.
> 
> So when maybe one-half of a crowd of 20,000 — not sure if Colin Powell was chanting — yells overrated, it's pretty clever . . . in a governmental kind of way.
> 
> But when James heard the word ''affected'' about the chant his face changed immediately.
> 
> ''Huh?'' he said, sounding startled.
> 
> Without turning his head, he rolled his eyes to his left to look at the questioner, a slight smile on his face.
> 
> The implication was pretty clear: This little piece of nail here that I didn't bite off during the game is bothersome. That chant . . . ''I've played in more hostile environments than this crowd,'' he said — politely.
> 
> ''I've played in the Eastern Conference finals in Detroit. That's a lot more hostile than the crowd saying overrated. . . . It's no big deal. I have fun with the fans. It's no big deal.''
> 
> James missed a free throw when the chant first was heard, which really isn't all that unusual. He followed seconds later with a flying dunk, with a take off from Anacostia.
> 
> Of course, overrated came from DeShawn Stevenson's comment about James, and that led to James comparing Stevenson to Soulja Boy (a hip-hop guy some consider a one-hit wonder) and that led to Soulja Boy saying James disrespected him and sitting in the front row wearing the only other Stevenson jersey in the arena. During one timeout, the Wizards put Soulja Boy on the big screen and had him do his Crank Dat dance.
> 
> So someone asked James about Soulja Boy being disrespected — and that smile returned to James' face.
> 
> The question that followed: Does Soulja Boy being there make him think, ''I don't need Soulja Boy against me?''
> 
> ''I know, for sure, if my son was watching, he really enjoyed Soulja Boy at the game,'' James said. ''My son knows every last dance Soulja Boy does and every last song he's ever made. So if my son was watching, he enjoyed it.''
> 
> For the record, James' son is 3.
> 
> The last question of the night brought another smile to James' face. It dealt with a DeShawn-LeBron rivalry.
> 
> ''There is no DeShawn-LeBron rivalry,'' he said. Then he paused. ''There's no De-Shawn-LeBron rivalry,'' he said again.
> 
> The media laughed because, well, the way he said it made you laugh.
> 
> It was as if someone askedJames whether the lyrics to Oh My Darling Clementine affected his shooting.
> 
> Stevenson had a good game Thursday night. Made some 3-pointers. Waved his hand in front of his face. Slapped his hip and gyrated like he was riding a horse. Stomped his way down the court.
> 
> Then he apparently had a party after the game with Soulja Boy.
> 
> Caron Butler ended his news conference by saying to the media: ''Y'all have a blessed night. I'm going to get some sleep.''
> 
> Stevenson went out with Soulja Boy.
> 
> Stevenson has shown his true colors during this series. He's a guy who has had personal issues in the past — some pretty eyebrow-raising — and who, like James, came to the NBA right from high school.
> 
> Yet he has not come close to being the kind of player or person James is. Not in the same stratosphere, in fact.
> 
> As James left the arena, he talked with some friends in the corridors. At one point, a young boy who looked about 7 walked near him. James turned around, shook hands, asked ''What's going on, my man?''
> 
> He then chatted for a few seconds — like he was talking to a friend.
> 
> James did not dismiss the loss, nor will he.
> 
> He's aware of things like getting the ball to Zydrunas Ilgauskas more, making shots, moving the ball, not turning it over, being more aggressive.
> 
> But his words and actions late Thursday led to one inescapable conclusion: No need to make too big a deal about one bad night.


Other teams in the the playoffs up 2-0 recently lost in this year's playoffs but Cleveland needs to recover for Game 4. Even early in the 1st quarter, before the blow out occurred, the game had a very different feel to it. Besides shoring up rotations and cutting down turnovers, guys need to find their stroke again.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

We need to be better this game. I would feel good coming back to Cleveland up 3-1.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Haywood has been beating up Z


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Come on Wally hit that


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Nice smart play by Wally to get Haywood a foul early.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Nice play by Z and boobie


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Good play by Arenas after that Lebron dunk. Drove till someone came over and dumped it off. Wish we had someone to push the ball like that


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

That's a dumb foul there: why foul the guy 15 feet away and his back to basket?


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*



Pioneer10 said:


> That's a dumb foul there: why foul the guy 15 feet away and his back to basket?


I was thinking the same thing. We got rid of Gooden for a reason.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Come on Devin: hit that.

I swear our team misses more easy looks inside or outside then another team in the league


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Jesus AV


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Beautiful pass by Lebron: if we only had finishers


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

That's an offensive foul? Give me a ****ing break


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Yeah that was one of the weakest foul calls I've ever seen.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

sigh, AV


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Nice, LBJ is hitting foul shots.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Cleveland is flowing. A 30 point second quarter.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Cleveland has a 10 point lead at halftime. Sweet.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Nice aggressive drive by Delonte


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Flop by Stevenson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Delonte really playing great


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

i like seeing West go at Arenas. Test out his defense and make him stay in front of you.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Lebron dominating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Ehh letting Arenas in the lane too much


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

The 3rd quarter crash has arrived. The Cavaliers must survive it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

ANdy is REALLY weak finishing around the rim


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Timely basket by LeBron. The Wizards have really stepped up their efforts of getting the ball out of LeBron's hands the last few minutes. So LeBron keeping and scoring with the ball here was nice.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

This is a close game. We need that basket by Joe Smith to count. Every little bit helps and hopefully the replay shows the shot came off in time.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Sloppy beginning to start the 4th quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

I love Boobie!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Huge basket by Gibson. Wow.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Gibson continues his good play but LeBron picked up another foul. Since LeBron will have to play more careful now down the stretch, his shooters will need to keep making their shots.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

We're down to the final few possessions here. Cleveland has to avoid turnovers and get good open shots here. Try to anticipate the double coming at LeBron and run a play made for that situation. So the question is whether Cleveland takes the available, open shot or tries to attack the defense and press for something closer or better.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Amazing shot by Arenas.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Excellent shot by Delonte West. Cleveland knew that Washington's defense would respond to any penetration (even if only a few steps forward) on LeBron's part and LeBron passed to the open player in the corner. Even if West had missed that shot, the Cavaliers got a good open shot there.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Cleveland wins! What a game. 

Looking at the box score, the Wizards had 5 players in double-figures and Cleveland only had 3. Thus this game boiled down to the combined effort of Stevenson, Arenas, Haywood, Butler, and Jamison trying to will Washington to victory. That effort was countered by the combined efforts of James, West and Gibson. 

It boiled down to LeBron playing well and having his shooters step up too. Inside/outside attack.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

Great road win. Cavs take control of the series


----------



## LOYALTY

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*

When the guards contribute, the Cavaliers win. They still don't have a PG in the true "floor general" sense, but if Gibson and West do the little things well it equals a Cavs victory.

I wish that Varejao would finish like a 6'11 post player instead of finishing like a 5'10 guard. That is the other thing missing. But it will all hopefully come together after the draft and the free agent signings.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | Round 1 | 4/27/2008*



LOYALTY said:


> When the guards contribute, the Cavaliers win. They still don't have a PG in the true "floor general" sense, but if Gibson and West do the little things well it equals a Cavs victory.
> 
> I wish that Varejao would finish like a 6'11 post player instead of finishing like a 5'10 guard. That is the other thing missing. But it will all hopefully come together after the draft and the free agent signings.


It's amazing how many weakness we have and we still manage to be a decent team. We have no big man who finishes strong, no consistent second scorer, no playmaking PG


----------



## remy23

*Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/2008*










_*Game #5*_

 *VS* 

*Washington Wizards* *(1-3) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (3-1)*

_*Wednesday, April 30, 2008*_
*Time:* 3:00pm PT, 6:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*, FSN Ohio/*WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*ESPN's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page* | *Yahoo's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page*​


> *Delonte West's Three-Point Dagger Isn't the First Shot That's Worn Down the Wiz*
> 
> *Three-Ball – In the Corner*​
> Most sports arenas and stadiums have “spots” – places on the floor or field where a game- or season- or franchise-changing event took place. It might be considered haunted or hallowed. There’s the spot on the field at Mile High where Ernest Byner fumbled away the AFC Championship or the spot at what was once the Delta Center where Michael Jordan canned a jumper for his final title.
> Then there’s the spot at the Verizon Center – give or take six feet – where the Cavaliers have continued to flummox the Wizards. Damon Jones found it three years ago when he canned the 18-footer that put the Wine and Gold into the Second Round; Delonte West found it again on Sunday.
> 
> With the clock winding down, LeBron James wove his way around DeShawn Stevenson, left his feet the second Gilbert Arenas came to double-him and fired a laser to West in that corner. Delonte – who had already knocked down four big treys – calmly launched the bomb and splashed home the game-winner with 5.4 to play.
> 
> The shot from the spot didn’t win the series for the Cavaliers – the way Damon Jones’ had – but it got them one game closer to closing out a frustrated Wizards team for the third straight season.
> 
> Coach Mike Brown actually wanted his team to take fewer three-pointers against the Wizards, and concentrate more on getting to the line. But on Sunday, with Washington packing the paint to stop LeBron, the Wine and Gold went for the aerial assault, with West and Daniel Gibson doing almost all their damage from beyond the arc.
> 
> West, a D.C. native, has played on the floor of the Verizon Center several times as a high school player and he’s undoubtedly canned his share of three-pointers from that spot.
> 
> “It always feels good to come back to where I grew up playing,” said the soft-spoken guard. “It feels good to get to this point and it feels good to do it for my Momma and all my family.”
> 
> West was the hero on Sunday in a knock-down, drag-out contest that certainly had its share. LeBron led everyone with 34 points and 12 boards. Joe Smith was a beast on the offensive glass. And Ben Wallace was a huge presence, without attempting a single shot.
> 
> And then there was Daniel Gibson, who – at least in the postseason – always seems to be in the right spot. Gibson drilled three of his four treys in the second half, including the clutch bomb with the shot clock winding down to put Cleveland up six with 3:13 to play.
> 
> “I kind of have a knack for that – being in the right place at the right time – finding myself open and hitting a big shot,” smiled Boobie, following Sunday’s win. “I attribute that to my teammates. They always seem to find me at those moments.”
> 
> Boobie’s barrage put the Cavaliers in a position to get the win and Delonte’s dagger sealed the deal.
> 
> The Wizards, who seemed to come into the First Round series with an air of frustration to them, must be feeling the frustration of looking at another uphill battle against the Cavaliers. It’s been déjà vu all over again for Eddie Jordan’s club.
> 
> Of course, it all started with Damon Jones' bomb from that same corner back in Game 6 of the 2005-06 playoffs. It was the Wine and Gold’s first foray into the postseason since Zydrunas Ilgauskas’ rookie year eight years earlier, and LeBron James’ first appearance ever.
> 
> With the Cavaliers trailing by a point and facing a Game 7 the following Sunday in Cleveland, the Wine and Gold worked the ball around the perimeter until it found the DJ – alone in the corner.
> 
> “I was out there as the decoy, but Washington felt that because they were up one point that they had to take the ball out of LeBron’s hands and make somebody else win the game,” recalled Jones. “Fortunately, we moved the ball really well, and I got a good look.”
> 
> Jones – who has yet to see significant minutes in this First Round series – confidently stepped in and splashed home the series-winning shot from the spot.
> 
> Once again the Wizards are forced to face the Cavaliers from behind the 8-ball – coming to Cleveland with their postseason lives on the line this Wednesday night. There are plenty of spots on the floor of The Q that have perplexed the Wiz Kids – a team that has to be feeling the frustration after yesterday’s white-knuckle defeat.
> 
> “I think Washington definitely had some flashbacks,” LeBron quipped, referring to yesterday’s nail-biter. “We’ve definitely hit some big shots in this building – either by myself or you go back to last year where Sasha hit a dagger right in front of their bench to close out the game or Damon hitting a big shot to close out the series.
> 
> “And now you have Delonte – a guy who knocks down a big shot today in front of his hometown. It’s kind of all worked out.”
> 
> It’s worked out well for the Wine and Gold through three of the four games of the First Round, and they definitely have a mental edge on the Wizards at the Verizon Center. Just the same, they’d rather win it on Wednesday at home and not have to head back to D.C. to press their luck.


It's time for Cleveland to close the door on this battle. If they can win, they will get extra rest before the next round begins. If DeShawn tries to foul hard and give flagrants, Cleveland must keep playing strong and not buy into a dying man's final bluff. Don't play into their hands.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Finish it off boys and get the popcorn out to watch the Hawks/Celtics :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Cleveland is down a little here in the 2nd quarter. The Wizards are stretching the foul and hitting the long shots right now.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Cleveland still is settling for jumpers and slow to get into their offense.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Cleveland trials by 2 points at halftime 43-45.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

I love the fact that they're shooting over 50 and we're only down two at half.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Cleveland has got a little lead here in the 3rd quarter. it is nice to see the Cavs surge back. They're currently enjoying a nice little here now.

11-0 run.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

I wish AV got that lay up there to fall. 2 point lead for Cleveland.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Cleveland is down 4 points again. Only the 4th quarter remains. The Wizards answered back with a 8-1 run of their own.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

LeBron to the rim and Cleveland takes the lead back. The crowd is back into the game and the Wizards call a time-out at a good time.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

The game is coming down to the final 5 minutes here. It's back and forth now. It might come down to a few possessions for either side.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

They are using "Hack-A-Ben" tactics now.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

This game is really tight now. It's coming down to foul shots.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

James to the foul line. Haywood fouls out. But Darius comes back in (he can shoot better and extend the floor). Darius also has 5 fouls and if you attack him, he'll be out of the game too.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Big shot by West. Strong drive and finish.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Joe Smith stops the clock with a foul. Ack!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

The Wizards have the ball with 11.2 seconds remaining. This is getting scary. Wow!


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Washington scored with 3.9 seconds remaining. Cleveland calls time-out.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

The Wizards win. Game 6 it is!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

This loss was UNBELIVABLE.

The stupidity the Cavs showed on offense the last 4-5 possessions was absurd. The Wiz are in the penalty and we just throw up 3's the last few possessions bailing out the Wiz defense.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Absolutely moronic loss


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Umm why didn't Z get the ball in the post after Haywood fouled out? Just mind-boggling dumb offensive calls by Brown tonight


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

Game 6, baby!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

I can't even put into words how stupid this loss was.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if we lose game 6. Pathetic effort. 

You can spot a loss from a mile away with our team when Lebron comes out half-assed in the 1st half. 

And damn was Wally Z HORRIBLE or what? Make a layup for christ sake.


----------



## LOYALTY

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

You should have heard Austin Carr call the last 3 minutes of the game. He was seriously holding back from calling the Cavaliers coaches a bunch of idiots. The score is 87-82 with between 2 and 3 minutes left. Then possession after possession the Cavaliers stand still while Lebron Dribbles for 18 seconds. NO ball movement and NO players moving without the ball. LEbron makes a move and gets trapped. No offensive teammate comes to the ball hard. If you can't trust West or Gibson to handle the ball, then you are going to get your butt kicked. You need guards. Why the hell didn't they find a way to isolate Z on Songaila after Heywood fouled out. That was beyond stupid. I would have found a way to get Z the ball for the last shot. Brown was probably afraid to call anyone else's number besides Lebron.

A friend told me that the NBA wanted to have a game for the Friday night schedule, and they called the Cavaliers bench to let them know.. :whistling:.. I refuse to believe that. But I still can't explain that last 3 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*

What's so stupid about it is in game 2, we did exactly what you just described. Gibson handled the ball and fed Lebron on the move and he converted two easy looks down the stretch.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #5 | 4/30/20*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> What's so stupid about it is in game 2, we did exactly what you just described. Gibson handled the ball and fed Lebron on the move and he converted two easy looks down the stretch.


Seriously have we even the same play again in the whole ****ing series? I just don't get the Cavs offensive mindset: it's simply stupid. I don't mind losing but I hate losing like this.

Before you could give a benefit of the doubt because of player deficiencies but the lineup he ran was the correct one! West/gibson/Lebron/Smith/Z are all at least decent offensive players and boom we don't do anything to take advantage of it. Z against Songaila: nope, Z/Boobie pick and roll to setup Lebron off the ball: nope,


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Cavs Win 3-2*










_*Game #6*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(3-2) @* *Washington Wizards** (2-3)*

_*Friday, May 2, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* ESPN2, FSN Ohio/*WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.










*HEAD COACHES*


*ESPN's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page* | *Yahoo's Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Washington Wizards Page*​


> *Cavs fail without a Plan Z*​
> *INDEPENDENCE:* Z wanted the basketball.
> 
> With the Cavaliers ahead by five points and fewer than two minutes left to go, center Zydrunas Ilgauskas wanted to do what he could to earn a Game 5 victory against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> As time ticked away and LeBron James chucked one off-the-mark 3-pointer and, seconds later, Daniel Gibson hoisted another, it was evident that Ilgauskas wouldn't get that chance even with Wizards center Brendan Haywood on the bench after fouling out.
> 
> The Cavs lost Game 5 to the Wizards 88-87 and now find themselves forced to play a sixth game tonight in Washington, D.C., ahead 3-2 in the best-of-seven series.
> 
> ''It was bad decision-making on my part; I didn't call his number,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said of Ilgauskas Thursday after practice. ''I thought we had some good looks — one look that was a little questionable was probably LeBron's 3. In terms of Z not getting touches down the stretch, I didn't call his number, but I'll live with every other possession we had besides that 3.''
> 
> Ilgauskas offered no criticism of what happened, emphasizing that the Wizards played him well.
> 
> ''It's hard to get anything in the post because they bottle up and send two people. I had a hard time getting the ball,'' he said. ''Usually they have two people on me even when I don't have the ball, usually someone in front of me and someone in back.''
> 
> Looking back, Gibson said that the opportunity existed for the team to look to Ilgauskas more during that stretch.
> 
> ''That's a definite possibility. We definitely could have gone to Z in a couple of different situations, but at the same time, we have No. 23 out there on the floor,'' he said. ''It's kind of tough to say in which situation when to go away from him because he's come through for us so many times.''
> 
> It wasn't just the stretch run where problems revealed themselves during Game 5. The Cavaliers came out flat and looked all too willing to ride on James' shoulders to victory. This despite Ilgauskas making 8-of-11 shots for 19 points and six rebounds. Ilgauskas, perhaps, put it best regarding what went wrong.
> 
> ''Just shot selection. We should have drove the ball to the basket and made them foul us,'' he said. ''I think we settled. It made it easier on them, especially with Haywood out of the game.''


It would have been nice to finish the Wizards off last game. But the Cavs have a shot to end things in 6 games on the road, much like that of the series 2 years ago.


----------



## hendrix2430

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

big game, let's win this!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Gotta have a strong start!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Yes...Wally hits early


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

After the opening quarter, the Cavaliers trail 27-31. That was a nice finish by Gibson at the end of the quarter.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

And doesn't Eric Snow look nice in that suit and coaching on the sidelines for us? He's a nice guy and I bet he'd make a decent assistant coach someday. I hope he's giving Mike Brown and the Cavs some good advice there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Cavs down 4 after 1. Could be worse


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Boobie with another 3.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

LeBron with the technical at the end. While there was probably a foul at the end, Cleveland has to play without thinking the call will come.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Nice to see Wally connect again. Wizards call time-out.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Clevelnad has been surging lately. Great to see.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

Gibson is a dead-eye shooter. Wow. He keeps hitting.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Cavaliers @ Wizards | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Game #6 | 5/2/200*

The Cavaliers are still playing strong with only 3:15 left. Wally has been doing well, Boobie came up huge and LeBron was fantastic with the triple-double.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Previous Games*


----------



## remy23

*Re: Wizards @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 1st Round | Previous Games*

Cleveland wins the series 4-2. Go Cavs!


----------



## futuristxen

It always feels nice to shut the Wizards up every May.


----------



## Brandname

Set 'em back up just to knock 'em back down.

Maybe if the Wizards can't re-sign Arenas this summer, they'll somehow be able to blame that on the refs, too.


----------



## Pioneer10

We only won because Songaila was suspended


----------



## futuristxen

We should sign Arenas. If Wally can get up 16 3's in a game, imagine how many Gil could do? Arenas-Boobie would be our backcourt.


----------

